# Secret War - Pt 1 - Escape From Zanzer's Dungeon



## Chauzu (Aug 20, 2008)

“At last – bring it inside.” Dark corridors and torchlight twist and turn in your nightmares as a deep-sounding voice echoes inside of your throbbing head. “Here’s your payment…” Images of a large lizard crawls out of the light and into darkness, then a glimmering gold coin floats out of those shadows and causes blinding light to consume the rest of these images. “Look how it glitters! Concentrate on… …beginning to get very sleepy…”

[sblock=Farim]Knock, knock, knock. Water droplets fall from the ceiling onto your temple as you awaken, irritating your headache to increase in its throbbing. The cold stone you awaken on is sticky, for you are lying in a patch of mold on the ground.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thromb]You feel what seems to be incredible pressure on your forehead as you awaken. Your eyes open to find a simple gold piece lying on your forehead. As you pick it off of your face the pressure disappears, but you notice the headache at the back of your skull even more now.[/sblock]

You awaken in a musty room. The floor and three walls are of solid stone, but the fourth is of thick iron bars. You’re in jail!

As you look around you see your five friends also waking up, dressed in raggedy cloth tunics such as yourself. All of the clothing and items you were wearing before are now gone, and your bodies are all scraped up as if you were dragged to your present location.

Outside of the cell you are locked in is a room with a short, skinny table along the wall. This table is bare, save for a whip and a lantern (which is the only light illuminating this room). A thick wooden door looks to be shut tight outside of the jail bars, and the cell door itself appears to be sturdier than the iron bars themselves. The only noises in the room come from the lantern and the grunts of your companions as they regain their feet.

The last thing you all remember is being hit on the head by a couple of ruffians…

[sblock=Vondal]You notice you are the only one inside the cell to awaken on a small pile of hay. Formed like a hump, it explains the slight pain in your lower back.[/sblock]

[sblock=Morrim]When you look forward, past your friend Vondal, you notice on the wall a list of names etched into the stone. All are carved in different handwritings.

Barab
Carok
Dent
Fura
Hector
Jala
Nuggin
Pike
Tanarel
Sydney
Raven
Morn
Lucian
Geramon
Aamon
Axel
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 20, 2008)

Thromb pulls the coin off his head and holds it in a clenched fist, lizards fading away to memory.

He grabs hold of the nearby bars and pulls himself to his feet. His hair and beard have come unbound and form a bristling cloud around his head.

Damn brats.... stupid bird... he says to no one in particular.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 20, 2008)

"That's enough Doris.  I'm getting up.  Stop banging!"

Thorfin's eyes shot open as he realised that all was not as it should be.  For one thing his sister Doris had married and left home years ago.  For another why was his bed hard and cold?  For another...

He straightened up suddenly - and instantly regretted his action.  His head pounded and his stomach heaved as he ejected a short burst of stinking vomit.  His hands went to his head to try to still the hammering that made all thought incoherent.

After a moment he slowly opened his eyes a finger-width and saw grey, grey walls and dirty grey clothes.  He opened them a little wider and his heart sank as he started to take in his surroundings.

_Oh No!  Drunk and disorderly again!_

_But that couldn't be, could it?  Surely he had stopped drinking last year?  This did not nake sense.  It must be a dream!  Yes,  That was it!_

Thorfin lowered himself back down and started to go back to sleep...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

"uah-ooh, my head. Stupid assignment and stupid humans. And stupid hay, aren't you supposed to be less hard?" Vondal groans as he awakes, speaking to no one in particular. Seeing his friends and silently congratulating himself to the acute dwarven sight, he uses even the poor light condition to search the pile of hay he had lain on.
_At least my spells are still in my memory, but I need my book and other equipment back as fast as possible... _he thinks.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Rangok's eyes open slowly, and at first he is calm and unaware of his strange location.  The cell, after all, is little different from his simple room in the temple of Moradin.  Upon stretching, however, he discovers his "clothing", and quickly sees the bars that lack him and the others in.  

He stands almost instantly, a look of anger and offense in his dark dwarven eyes.  What is this?  Why are we imprisoned? he asks nobody in particular.  He looks questioningly at his companions, then steps forward and tries to find and open the door in the bars.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2008)

"Well, ain't that a fine reward for a job well done, I took care o' some kids messin' with that dang lizard and all I get is a bop on the noggin'" Morrim says groggily, his head in his hands for a moment as he rubs his eyes.

Looking up at the others, he gives a weak smile "Well, at least there's some fine company in here, and it looks like we ain't the first to be here" the warlock says, gesturing behind Vondal to a list of names carved in the wall.

"As for this lock, I'm sure I could blast through it eventually." Morrim suggests, as he stands up and stretches the tightness out of his muscles.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

"What the, you are right! About blasting something, let me try this first..."
Vondal concentrates and tries to summon a shower of purple sparks (ooc: Prestidigitation).


----------



## The Digger (Aug 20, 2008)

...but then sudenly jerked upright, this time ignoring the pain in his head.  Thorfin stared around him, at the cell, and at his fellow prisoners.  At first he simply looked bewildered but then he chuckled.

"Well isn't this a fine kettle of fish.  I don' suppose any of ye have any idea why we're here?"

He got up, stiffly, to his feet and stretched his back.

"At least if I have to be stuck in a cell I'm in with an illustrious company."

"And what are ye doin' there Vondal, wi' a hand stuck up yer arse.  Is it piles or are ye lyin' on a needle?"


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 20, 2008)

Vondal lifts up the pile of hay that he had lain upon during his slumber and discovers a small collection of rodents bones mixed together with the skeletal remains of… a halfling. The poor fellow was likely a former prisoner.

Rangok’s inspection of the cell door is disheartening. It is as stiff as the walls, unmovable not only because of the thick iron that the door is composed of, but also due to its locking system. It appears to the paladin that three long iron rods expand horizontally through the cell bars and door and into the walls. How this mechanism works baffles Rangok because it looks like the cell door wouldn’t even open as it is.

The Servant of Moradin shifts to the side as Vondal conjures his shower of purple sparks. Like a firecracker they shoot out from the wizard’s fingertips toward the locked door, but dissipate with a violet glitter while the door remains unphased.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

"At least this is no antimagic room, bolckin' arcane abilities. And Thorfin, my dear and eloquent friend, this seems like the sorry remains of some rats and a poor halflin'. Lookin' at the construction of the door, I doubt their intention to set us free again. Has anyone of you hidden locksmith abilities? If not, would Morrim be so nice to blast the door away?"
gives Vondal his speak in his slight Citadel Adbar accent.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart*

Farim groans softly as the reality of his circumstances sinks in.  He decides that the best course of action is to get up and see what's going on.  He stands and stretches, with a grim smile for his fellow prisoners.

"Get up, Thorfin!  We're not in the drunk tank, and we need to find a way out of this cell.  Vondal!  What, exactly, are you trying to do, burn us all alive?"


----------



## Graf (Aug 21, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Well, ain't that a fine reward for a job well done, I took care o' some kids messin' with that dang lizard and all I get is a bop on the noggin'" Morrim says groggily, his head in his hands for a moment as he rubs his eyes.



I... also had lizard problems. *Thromb *glowers. 
We've been set up! he announces.

Let me have a look, he moves over to the door and inspects the door's locking mechanism.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

Graf said:


> I... also had lizard problems. *Thromb *glowers.
> We've been set up! he announces.
> 
> Let me have a look, he moves over to the door and inspects the door's locking mechanism.




"There are some small bones, if you need some improvised tools, Thromb.

And Farim, I just tested, if my spells still work. And it was just a harmless display of sprayin' colors." Vondal answers.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 21, 2008)

"And right pretty it was too," remarked Thorfin.  "Now I don't suppose ye have some kind of metal-melting spell locked in that noggin of yours, have ye?"

Without waiting for a reply the fighter moves up to the bars and starts testing their strength, and trying out the width between them.

"There's a whip over there, and I don't suppose the lantern is for our benefit so I presume that someone will come in eventually.  Maybe then we'll find out what' going on."

He eyes the distance between the bars and the table to see how accessible the whip might be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

"If you want the whip, just ask." Vondal says, summoning a hand and let it levitate just above the whip.

"But no metal-meltin' spell, I fear. Just a rollin' ball of fire."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart*



Walking Dad said:


> "There are some small bones, if you need some improvised tools, Thromb.
> "And Farim, I just tested, if my spells still work. And it was just a harmless display of sprayin' colors." Vondal answers.




"Ahh, ok, then.  It's good to see that you're arcane powers still respond to your wishes.   But do you have some spell that might prove a little more useful for getting us out of here?  Oh!  I'm sorry, forgive my snippy words, please.  I am just so flustered by this situation!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

"Perhaps I can help with that, please step back from  the door, let's see if I can help" Morrim says, as he takes aim at either the hinges (if they're visible) or the locking mechanism.

He concentrates on the words he'd read that fateful day and the energy flows through him, Morrim releases the energy in a thin, icy-blue ray.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 21, 2008)

Thromb’s and Thorfin’s continued inspection of the cell bars proves no more useful than Rangok’s as Morrim tries to blast the door loose – until they get a front row seat in how the lock works.

The horizontal rods that span from wall to wall and through the bars begin to recede into the wall to the right. _BANG_ – a flash of green moves across the hall, the hallway door wide open. _Clunk clunk_ – something locks inside of the walls and the iron rods that stabilized the cell door stop once they are past it.

[sblock=Thromb]Thromb notices a key lock was hidden behind the iron rods after they had moved out of place - so not only do the three rods secure the door but also a key is required to open the door afterwards.[/sblock]

Vondal almost made it to the bars with the whip in his mage hand, but now a small, green goblin kneels to the ground grasping the whip, breathing heavily with a sweat as he stares at you all in surprise. ”Perhaps you should keep a better eye on your prisoners _maggot_,” proclaims a creature speaking in clear Chondathan from the next room.

A hairy, whip-carrying hobgoblin enters the hallway in front of the jail. Behind it follows a brawny dwarf with bound hands. The monster stops in front of your cell, then says, ”I’m wise to your tricks, prisoners. Lie face down on the floor. Don’t try anything, or I’ll bash you good!”

[sblock=Thromb & Thorfin]Thromb and Thorfin hear bow strings being pulled in the next room, while the goblin across from them begins to equip himself the bow on his back.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

Vondal lets the whip go and looks at the others: "What did the voice say?"


----------



## Graf (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC:[URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?u=48762"]Leif[/URL]]We've got the same color going for our speach... I don't want to say I started using it first.... but I did....
If you're helbent on dark orange I can find a new color of course...[/sblock]

Thromb hisses "More of 'em... next room...they got bows...." and makes to raise his hands.

_You've got Thromb over a barrel now gobbo, but just you wait.... nobody pulls one over on Thromb Lickspit and gets away with it._

He carefully looks the goblins over... _one of you've got a key..._

[sblock=OOC]Trying to make a perception check to find the key, on a keyring or what have you.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28HP*



Walking Dad said:


> Vondal lets the whip go and looks at the others: "What did the voice say?"



Farim tells Vondal in Dwarvish, "The 'jailer' or whatever told us to lie face down on the floor.  Guess we'd better do like he says.  You can go ahead and go first....or, better yet, do you think we should just try to take him?"  Farim will wait until the last possible moment before taking his smoldering eyes off the guard, but he will comply if he has to.

OOC:  I got a _Lance of Faith_ that's just itching to be unleashed!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Rangok's blood burns with the desire to teach the hobgoblin how to show proper respect to one of the chosen of Moradin, but he realizes that any action on his part would likely doom his companions.  That is something he can not do.  We lie down for now, friends, that we might act more effectively in the future.  But be ready.  If they turn on us, we'll not die easily.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2008)

Thorfin coughs, in Dwarvish, "Bows...careful...do it..."

He then slowly sinks to his knees, his eyes never leaving the hairy hobgoblin - _You're mine my fine hairy friend!_

Since no one else seemed to be taking the lead Thorfin drops down onto his face.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

Vondal joins Thorfin on the floor. "Ok, I will follow your lead, pals." He whispers. _But they will pay for this..._


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Rangok also lowers himself to the floor, but makes sure to do so in a way that will let him rise quickly if things go poorly.  Moradin grant me restraint, that we may all survive this, he prays quietly in Dwarven.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim will very slowly move to comply, but he sure isn't going to get in any hurry about it.  And he is glaring intensely all the way down.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

As he begins to stoop to lower himself to the floor, Farim mutters to Rangok in Dwarvish, "Just say the word, fellows, and I'll skewer that scumbag with a _lance of faith_!"


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 23, 2008)

As you all slowly and cautiously move down to the ground, the hobgoblin pulls out a key ring and begins to unlock the door.

[sblock=Thromb]You notice 5 keys on this key ring.[/sblock]

”Scheme all want dwarves,” says the hobgoblin, ”but be ready for a chest full of wood. Jerj has gone through this numerous times and is not out of practice.”

The hobgoblin cracks the cell door just enough to push in the bound dwarf and slams it shut, automatically locking on closure. With an _oof_ the new dwarf trips and falls flat on the ground as he is pushed in.

The goblinoids begin to file out of the room and close the hallway door, but not before the large one gives a smirk to you all.

The bound dwarf gets on his knees and looks around the room. His head is bald and his raggedy beard is black and a foot long, now full of dust and debris from landing on the stone floor.

”My name’s Axel,” says your burly companion. “Untie my hands will you?”


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

"Greetings, Axel.  I'm afraid that we haven't much hospitality to offer you at the moment.  I am Farim, priest of Our Father Moradin."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 24, 2008)

Ach lad, how long have you been a prisoner of this filth?  They haven't hurt you too badly, have they? Rangok asks, clearly taking the situation at face value.  We're not even fully sure where we are.  We were just running an errand for the Miner's Guild, and then we woke up here with none of our gear.  Do you know anything that might help us?


----------



## Graf (Aug 25, 2008)

_Hmm... five keys..._

*Thromb* eyes this *Axel* warily...


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim will untie Axel's hands if no one has done so yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

_"Farim is very trusty,"_ Vondal thinks. _"Perhaps this is a diguised spy. But I was never good at discerning lies..."_


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Morrim will pull himself up off the ground angrily, shaking the dust and other debris from his beard.

"Durn hobbys, give me a chance and I'll show him some humilty" Morrim mutters before turning to face the newcomer, greeting him with a grunt.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

OOC:  Farim is willing to give Axel the benefit of the doubt, because he does not believe that any Dwarf would ever betray his people to the likes of hobgoblins.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 25, 2008)

While Farim moves behind Axel and unties the rope binding his hands, the newcomer turns his attention to the paladin. "Me? I've been here for prob' a good three weeks now."

When Farim finishes with the rope, Axel gets up off his knees and takes a good look at everyone again. "Miners eh?" The dwarf puts his attention on cleaning the debris in his beard and remains silent for quite a few seconds. He is quite tall for a dwarf, looking to be five feet and a few inches tall. "I take it you have some money on ya all," says the overlooking dwarf. "I'll give you my knowledge... but it's going to cost ya."

Axel picks through some of the hay and pulls out a small rat bone, moves to the back wall and leans back onto it. "Two gold coins," Axel states as he begins to pick his teeth with the rat bone.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 25, 2008)

"That's a lotta cash friend, especially on such brief acquaintance.  Howsabout a preview so we can...judge the quality of the merchandise."  Thorfin walks over and stands almost nose to nose with the newcomer.

"It's not that we don't trust you, after all a dwarf is a dwarf, but you do seem to have been keeping rather dtrange company recently."  Thorfin nods in the general direction of the newly departed greenskins.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim, sorry now that he untied the larcenous newcomer, looks very taken aback.  "Now see here!  Dwarf or no, you've no right to be so demanding of us!  Perhaps I should put your bindings back on you?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

"Yor knowledge of what? How to be hold prisoner by hobgoblins? And do we llok like we have much gold to be spend at the moment?" Vondal asks, annoyed by the newcomer.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 25, 2008)

Axel listens to the others, but keeps his glare on Thorfin. "You guys must be fresh from the surface. _Heh._ You'll learn soon enough that if you've got something to give, it don't come free. Not down here."

Axel bumps Thorfin in the shoulder as he walks towards the front of the cell. He turns around to stare at you all again, and with a smile asks, "You're telling me that you all got not _one_ coin? That ain't like the man at all..."


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

" 'The Man'?????  I see that you have become entirely too familiar with your hobgoblin hosts!  Why are you here in our cell, anyway?  You seem to have some experience of this place, as if you've been here for awhile now.  I think it's time that you leveled with us totally and told us what in blazes is going on here!  And speaking of giving something, I just released you from your bonds!  That is worth a great deal more that the piddling little information that you have to share!  You know, now that I think about it, fellows, let's just hold him down and bind him again!""


----------



## Graf (Aug 26, 2008)

Thromb takes advantage of the discussion to try to carefully look over the cell more closely...


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 26, 2008)

[sblock=Thromb]You see nothing out of the ordinary inside of your cell that you haven't seen already.[/sblock]

"Well aren't you a flip of the coin!" exclaims Axel as he puts his attention on Farim. He put his arm around Farim and continues, "You can be pretty feisty when you're not being good lil' priest." Axel looks down onto Farim and gives him a smile as he sticks his other hand into his cloth shirt. He pulls out a collection of small dice, probably crafted from bone with numbers chissiled into them.

[sblock=OOC]The dice in his hand are a d4, d6, d8, two d10s, and a d12.[/sblock]

_"I know the way out of here._ That's all I'm going to tell you for now. Again, things aren't free down here. So... since you picks apparently have no pieces on ya, I have a proposition."

Your burly cellmate begins shaking the dice in his hand. "If I roll highest, each of you owes me a gold piece. If any of you roll higher than me, I'll tell you something about this place. _Fair enough?_"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim shrugs off the overly-familiar arm and backs away from the newcomer.  "I am not interested in your trivial games nor your ludicrous ideas.  I doubt very seriously that you are privy to any information that would interest me in the slightest.  And unhand me, sir!  I am not your 'buddy' nor do I wish to be."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 26, 2008)

Enough!  Rangok's voice brooks no argument as he stares down the new arrival and his suspicious and frustrated companions.  We will not bind a dwarf with no knowledge of criminal activities.  We will not become the filth that run this prison.  That would be doing their work for them.

He turns to Axel.  As for you, what a sad day it is to see a fine dwarf so institutionalized by hobgoblins that he would rather stay their prisoner than escape.  If you truly know the way out of here, what excuse do you have for your continued presence?  Even if it's good, you know that we'd let you accompany us when we leave.  Why not make that your demand, rather than a measly two gold.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim keeps silent and chews his lower lip, suitably chagrined by Rangok's wise words.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 26, 2008)

Axel ponders over Rangok's words as he looks about. He chuckles as he throws his dice out of the cell door. Then the dwarf moves to the back of the cell again and crosses his arms.

"You guys don't look very strong," Axel says. "You're not very smart, either, so I'll be the boss of this cell."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

"Are you a lunatic? You see us, robbed even of our clothes, having no gold whatsover and taken prisoner by hobgoblins. And you think we have gold with us? And 'boss of this cell'? What should that mean? That you can sleep on this sorry pile of hay?
And Rangok, don't call this creature a proper 'dwarf'. There is more to this word than beard and size.
Speak, what is even your clan and ancestry? To mock a cleric of Moradin? How do you even know, that he is a priest?"
Vondal speaks up.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Morrim begins laughing at the newcomer's words and stares hard at the dwarf. 

"You think us weak, you think you can march in here and order us around. You've got another thing coming boyo, the way I see it you've got 2 options. 1 - play along and work with us, or 2 - end up like that rat you're chewing on. If you think I'm joking know that I need no equipment to blast you into dust" Morrim says, and to accentuate the point launches an eldritch blast at the cell door, near Axel.

[sblock=OOC]
Intimidate:
Intimidate (1d20+5=23)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 26, 2008)

"Hold on a moment my fine friends.  Let us not get too hasty here.  Our new 'friend' here..." Thorfin accentuates the word sarcastically "...is probably so well used to this place that he carries on in the vein he has become accustomed to.  I for one would have no objection playing his game.  If nothing else, and even if it does not serve to help get us released, it will at least pass the time."

He turned to the others, arms outstretched "Come, let us all be friends, especially in our adversity."


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

"We are not the ones who first suggested that our relationship should be anything other than one of friendship!  It was that...that..._person_ who degraded himself and us by first bringing payment into the conversation."


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 26, 2008)

Axel takes the bone away from his teeth and tosses it back into the hay. Vondal's words begin to make him angry. Axel pounds his fist into his palm and says, "I'm going to pound you all into the floor!" Morrim's demonstration, on the otherhand, convinces him otherwise. "Magic-user, huh?" Then Thorfin's words produce a point and a nod by Axel as he agrees with the warrior. "That one agrees! So let's be _'friends'_... but I am still the boss inside of this cell!"

The hallway door cracks open and the hobgoblin carrying a basket of bread peeks through. He tosses ten small loaves into the cell. "Enjoy your meal," he chuckles. "It will be your last for a while." Jerj leaves immediately and shuts the door.

Axel leaps infront of the pile and yells, "Stay away from my bread!" Your stomaches begin to growl as you realize how hungry you are.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 26, 2008)

You go too far, Axel.  The steel-hard tone of Rangok's voice once again carves its place in the discussion.  That food is for all, and you have no more right to it than we.  We will divide it with you, and do so fairly, but if you do not move out of the way, you will force me to use Moradin's strength against you.  With that, he steps toward the strangely tall dwarf, fist clenched at his side.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim is instantly at Rangok's side glaring at Axel, his fists clenched and death in his eyes.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 27, 2008)

Axel crouches down over the bread and stares at the two dwarves before him. He picks up four loafs out of the ten, and tosses two of them to Rangok and two of them Farim. "There you go. Enjoy all your bread guys." Axel takes the other six loafs and sits in the corner.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim exchanges glances with Rangok, nods, and then hands his two loaves to Vondal. To Axel he says, "Now, let's talk about those other loaves that you are hoarding, you spawn of a kobold!"


----------



## Graf (Aug 27, 2008)

Thromb, distracted by staring around the cell, has his attention pulled back by the loafs of bread.

Give me my two, or you'll regret it.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Rangok nods in agreement with Farim's response, hands his two loaves to Thorfin and steps closer to Axel.  I count seven dwarves and ten loaves.  You keep one of those, and half of another, and hand the other four and a half over to us, he says slowly and carefully.  If we keep this reasonable, we can get back to negotiating for the information you say you have.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 27, 2008)

_"Hmph!"_ Axel throws the rest of his bread at the others, picks up the pile of hay and begins throwing it across the room. *"I'm not gonna stand for this!"* he yells out.

His tantrum escalates as he begins to pick up the rat and halfling bones and throws them hard at the hallway door, one at a time. *"We need more bread!"* he yells out some more. *"We need more bread you imbeciles! Get in here Jerj and give us more food you cockroach! We need food!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

"Now, at this I'm on your side, Axel. But we need much more things ..." Vondal says, biting the bread.


----------



## Graf (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thromb* takes his loaf and a half and sits down by the wall where the bars slide in.  He swallows his cold hatred at being imprisoned and it sits like a rock in his belly. 

He distracts himself by thinking about the lock and the bars. _Maybe something hard to keep the bars from sliding back into position... Keep the lock from fasening properly..._


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim takes his time and carefully and deliberately chews his meager portion of bread.

"Petulant little pantywaste, aren't you, Axel?  I'm surprised that someone hasn't done you in a thousand times over by now.  Just how do you suppose that your whining is going to help get us out of here?  You do want to get out of here, don't you?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

Morrim silently munches on the bread, grateful that it didn't come to blows, despite his bravado he had little desire to use his powers against a fellow dwarf, no matter his attitude.

"Now, my tall friend, you mentioned something about a game of dice? Perhaps after our food it'll give us something to pass the time with? Oh yeah do they bring any water or ale?" Morrim asks, his voice muffled by the bread still in his mouth.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 27, 2008)

"Not bad bread this" grunted Thorfin, in between bites and chewing.  "Certainly better than that crap we get as rations in the mine"  he spits out a weevil, " although I'm not quite ready for the chewy bits."

He was silent for a while as he carried on eating.  "Good question, Morrim, I could do with some water.  This is just a little bit dry."

"So have you brainy types figured out a way out of here yet?  I did have one thought but since it would probably mean at least a couple of us dying en route I hesitate to mention it."


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 27, 2008)

Axel turns around and shakes his fist at Farim. *"You little mouse! Behind the bars, I run this joint!"* Axel turns back towards the hallway door ignoring the others, and continues throwing the bones at the door. The halfling's skull makes the largest thump. *"Get in here goblins, get in here!"*

*"What's all the racket?"* demands Jerj. The hobgoblin steps into the hall. "Settle down or I'll knock you senseless."

"Your threats don't scare us, Jerj," says Axel. "We'll die in the mines anyway!"

Jerj glares at Axel with a menacing stare. "Have it your way. If you're all so anxious to see the salt mines, then you'll go as soon as I get back with your shackles."

Jerj ignores any protests and as soon as the hobgoblin leaves, Axel turns to you all. "Now you've done it! If we don't figure out how to escape, we're all goners!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

"Well, I guess there isn't much time left for that dice game, so I suggest that you start talking about you're plan. You know everything after all, and being the leader here, you should act like one and help us get out" Morrim suggest, hoping that by switching tactics might elicit a different response from Axel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

"If you can get us out there, I will you call proper dwarf and leader. If you can get my spellbook back, I will call you brother. My magics are at your command. Show us the way!" Vondal says sincerely.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

To Axel, Farim says, "I still think you're a good-for-nothing, larcenous piece of cow dung, but since my friends seem pleased to follow you, I will also.  After all, we'll have plenty of time to kill each other after we get the hell out of here.  Lead on, Prince of Prisons!"


----------



## Graf (Aug 28, 2008)

Thromb regards Axel and the others dubiously.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2008)

Thorfin licked the last few crumbs out of his beard and stood up.  "I don't know what you're crying about Axel, it was you that brought yon hobbo back.  But since you've managed that I suppose we can go the next step and see what's out there.  We sure don't seem to be able to get outa here without they open the door so we might as well get on with it"


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 28, 2008)

Axel stands as tall as he can and puts his hands on his hip. "That's right... I'm the boss. So uh..." He ponders for a minute before thinking of something. Eventually he suggests,  "Why don't we let Jerj shackle one of us, then you guys can jump him when he's not looking? One of you is clearly a magic-user... is anybody else? The hobgoblin will probably have a few goblins assisting him. If anybody attacks them with spells, then the guys attacking Jerj can focus on him maybe."


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim starts to speak and then thinks better of it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

"The plan isn't that bad. So, we look how they shackle Axel and start blasting away on them? And what then? How many wardens are out there? Do you know where they keep our stuff? A bit more details, please." Vondal answers quickly, trying to keep Axel in a helpful mood, they will win nothing by in-fighting.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2008)

"That was kinda my plan anyway.  I gather there were archers outside the door waiting for anything like that  so we need to get to them quickly before they decorate our naked bodies with arrows."

"I reckon I'm tough enough to take at least a couple of arrows so I thought if I could charge into them I'd keep their attention while you lot dealt with Mr Hobbo.  Although I'd probably need backup pretty quickly."

"What d'ya think?


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

OOC:  Is the likely position of the archers within range on Farim's spells?  About how far is it, anyway?

Farim says, "I could certainly get the attention of the archers, if not take one or more of them out of the fight altogether."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

"Well, I can coat myself in armor of the magickal variety, injuring those standing close to me, if necessary. I don't mind charging the archers either, but I can cause the most injury to a lone target, so if Farim can take down or interfere with the archers, I'll focus on the hobgoblin" Morrim replies

OOC - third times a charm


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim also observes, "What we really need is an effect that will cover more targets that just one archer or one hobgoblin.  I don't suppose that we are powerful enough to pull off a trick like that, are we?  If we could do that, then I would suggest dropping it right in the middle of their archers to cause maximum distress and confusion for them.  Do you suppose that any of these hobgoblins speak Dwarvish?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

"I think my magic has a longer reach than Farim's divine powers. And I kow a spell that will help me keepin' a group occupied. But I can use it only once until I find my spellbook." Vondal says.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

To Vondal, Farim says, "Well, it seems to me that our freedom is well-worth such an expenditure of resources.  And I will happily use my most potent prayers if they will help our efforts."


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2008)

Thorfin burst out laughing "That's the spirit me lads, Death rather than Dishonour, eh! We'll show these little runts what it means to be a dwarf."

"Now to business, I don't suppose we have long to plan. I reckon if I charge into that hobgoblin and barge him out of the way I can then make a beeline for the archers or for any other of his helpers while you lot either take down that green bastard or join me outside."

[sblock=OOC]Bulls Rush vs Hobgoblin followed by a move into contact (hopefully) then spend an Action point to attack those I might meet.[/sblock]

"My main problem is that I am not the strongest ingot on the anvil so I don't know how successful I might be. Does anyone have any strengthening powers? Alternatively maybe a couple of us should try it."

"What d'ye think?"


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll join you, Thorfin, Rangok offers.  I should even be able to distract the archers from sticking your soft skin.  The grin on his face takes the edge off his teasing.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 28, 2008)

Axel turns to Vondal. "Shackle _me_? You gotta be kiddin'. Well... I'm sure none of you would be able to fight while in shackles, you guys aren't that tough obviously, so I guess I'll do it anyways. Somebody has to pull the weight on this crew!"

Axel thinks for a second, then continues, "From what I remember when last being returned to this - _my_ cell there was a pile of items on the floor in one of the next rooms. A room full of barrels and crates. That might've been your guys' stuff." Axel shrugs.

Axel listens to the group's talk of magic and is left lost. "Magic-users. _Heh._

[sblock=OOC]Leif: There is a map of the room in my first post in this thread.

Everybody: How will you place yourself in the room when Jerj returns? Since Axel will be the one being shackled, he'll be right there at the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 29, 2008)

Thromb leans back against the wall. "I can call forth a cube that would provide some defense, and increase the defenses of a single person, possibly pushing attackers away from them."

[sblock=OOC]Probably start in the square TL was in.

For combat tactics I'll probably spam thundering armor to help push people out of Thorfin's way and drop shielding cube if I get a minute.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

OOC: I don't immediately see an explanation for the ranges of attacks that are just listed as a number.  Presumably, that is the number of 10' squares that the effect can reach? found it, and I was right!

Farim says, "As soon as someone can give me an opening, I can attack the guard who is furthest away with my _Lance of Faith_.  If we can take out the guards who are farthest back from us first, that should at least delay their sending for reinforcements.  With any luck, we can do in the guards at the back first, and work our way closer."

[sblock=Chauzu]Got the map, thanks![/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 29, 2008)

"It looks like we all have something to contribute. Good! Now its just a question of precisely what we are to do." 

"Rangok. Whoever rushes Jerje has to try to push him away from the door rather than towards it, which I think means starting from where you are. So either you or me should do the shoving and the other one should make a dash out of the door."

Thorfin turned to the others. "If we're gonna try and do this, the rest need to do what they can either to bolster us somehow or to weaken Jerje and anyone else who turns up. Me, I'm just a miner who fights a bit, so I ain't got much idea what you lot might be able to do. You'll need to sort that bit out."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll shove him; you close in on the archers, and I'll join you as soon as I can, Rangok plans.  I can actually provide you some added protection, Thorfin.
[sblock=ooc] I'm thinking Shielding Smite then action pointing for the bull rush. 

As for position, Rangok will be in the same place he was originally.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

"One thing, though:  some of my powers allow me to not only harm foes, but also bolster my companions.  If I knew you all better, then I would know where to apply this aid, but since I do not, maybe you could make a suggestion about this for me?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

"I still think, that my 'missles' got the best range. And I think it would be best to let me start first bringin' the pain, as some of my magic effects whole areas, and I don't want to hurt anyone of you." Vondal says.
ooc: I will remain on my place, or more away from the bars, if there is an empty square.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

"Yours is a wise plan, Vondal, and one with which I am in agreement.  I shall stand before you and do my best to protect you from the guards while you slay them with your arcane might at your convenience."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

"I just realized that perhaps we can save your strength Rangok and Vondal. I can send the hobgoblin out of the way with a power I possess, moving an enemy out of the way" Morrim remembers, suggesting that he goes first.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to where I started.
[/sblock]


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 30, 2008)

"Well, hurry up with your plans knuckleheads," inputs Axel. "We probably don't have much time until that cockroach returns with his goons. Jerj won't hesitate to throw a pack of rabid dogs in here if he even senses revolt."

[sblock=Rangok]As your group discusses your plans to escape, you notice one of the halfling femurs next to you against the bars from when Axel was throwing things at the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

"Let's try it Morrim's way first.  If it doesn't work then we can still do like we originally planned, but if it does work then we'll all be much better off."


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2008)

"That's a very good idea.  The less fighting we have to do before we get out of this cage the better it will be for fighting outside the cage.  I say go for it!"  Thorfin thumps his hand down in agreement.

"Oops! Sorry Axel!  Didn't see you there!"


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 2, 2008)

Your group's discussion comes to an abrupt end as the hallway door's handle turns. In comes a goblin followed by Jerj, with some more goblins behind him. The horizontal rods begin to move into the walls once again and lock into place.

Slung over the hobgoblin's shoulder are the shackles. On his right hip Jerj carries a whip and the key ring, and on his left hip Jerj carries a wooden club. Each of the other goblins that you see hold their bows and arrows in hand, eyeing you all with vicious smiles. Their quivers are on their hips.

"Stand back!" Jerj gruffly orders. He takes the key ring from his side and puts a key in the keyhole. Axel moves up to the cell door. The hobgoblin pushes open the door and stares at Axel in front of him. "What are you smiling at dwarf?" he asks in reply to Axel's stupid smile. "Guess we'll have to rub it off while you're diggin' all day!" Jerj shoves the dwarf onto the ground to the side of the jail door and steps into the cell. "I know you'll survive Axel. You've been to the salt mines. Your companions here... we'll see if they'll live beyond the day or not!" He follows with a menacing laugh as he kneels down before Axel and takes a shackle off of his shoulder. Jerj begins shackling Axel's feet.

As the hobgoblin concentrates on Axel’s feet, his guards notice Vondal's and Morrim’s hostile intentions. As Morrim prepares to attack, one of the goblins yell out, *”Jerj – watch out!”*

[sblock=OOC]Time for some action, but the goblins have sensed your actions! Below is the combat sequence:

1. Morrim (MI)
2. Vondal (VD)
3. Thromb (TL)
4. Rangok (RA)
5. Goblins (G1-3)
6. Farim (FR)
7. Thorfin (TH)
8. Jerj (JJ)
9. Axel (AX)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thromb sticks to the plan, charging Thorfin's simple robes with thundering armor; the energy provides some defense to the fighter [_+1 AC_] but is too feeble to harm anyone [MISS].


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

*Farim Rubyheart, Cleric 1, L/G, 28/28 HP*

Farim casts _Lance of Faith_ (at-will prayer) at the middle goblin.

Attack:  Wis vs. Reflex 1d20+5=6 1d20 5=6, 1d8 2=9

A brilliant ray of light springs from Farim's hand toward the middle goblin.  It does not hit him, but sparkles of light linger around the goblin to guide other attacks.  OOC:  Bummer!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Vondal uses his signature spell to attack the left goblin, summoning gaping maws.
[sblock=OOC]
Cloud of daggers (1d20+3=11, 1d6+3=9)
on the square of G1

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Vondal
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 29 / 29 *Bloodied*: 14
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Force Orb
*Daily Powers*: Flaming Sphere

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 2, 2008)

WD, you might want to rethink CoD.  Don't forget, we need to get through that door, and you would be effectively blocking it.

***Edit: Thanks for shifting targets.  It keeps  the goblin busy and doesn't hurt us as we charge them.***


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC:  Vondal could always dismiss the spell before any friendlies enter the CoD.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrim growls in frustration that their plan has been found out, but continues with his actions. 

He reaches into himself and feels the cold, chill of the power dwelling in his soul and thrusts his hand out towards Jerj, squeezing it shut. A claw of darkness bursts from the ground, enveloping the hobgoblin.

After completing this, Morrim also points at Jerj and a blast of flame strikes the hobgoblin.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Cast Diabolic Grasp on Jerj - if hit, slide him just south of Morrim's position. Attack (vs. Fort); Damage (1d20+3=16, 2d8+3=15) 
16 vs. Fort, 15 damage + 5 curse = 20 damage
**Forgot Curse Bonus Damage - Curse Bonus (1d6+3=8)* Shizer added +3 (ignore) 

Use Action Point - Cast Hellish Rebuke on Jerj
Atack (vs. Ref); fire damage (1d20+3=18, 1d6+3=4) 
Rebuke damage if I'm hurt (1d6+3=4) 
Move - n/a
Minor - Curse Jerj
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 29/29, AP: 0/1; Surges: 9/9
AC: 13; F: 13; R: 13; W: 13
[/sblock]


----------

